# Заложенность носа из-за проблемы в шее?



## auditor (4 Май 2018)

Добрый день 

Все началось с ОРЗ , затем был насморк и тубоотит , после приема антибиотиков через 2 недели начались странные симптомы , которые продолжаются уже пол года 

Опишу 

1.  нос закладывает с одной стороны .без соплей . обычно утром заложен и до часов 5 дня , затем чаше всего раскладывает . ощущения при заложенности что это связано с кровообращением, потому что замечал что если происходит стресс- может резко разложить за 2 минуты , и закладывает также резко .  
  был у лоров раза 4 , делал ренген пазух , мрт головы . все в норме . ставили вазомоторный ринит . 

2. паралельно начались головокружения по типу шаткости . плюс постоянные подташнивания (не связано с жкт ) .с той стороны где закладывает нос у основания черепа в шеи чуствую тяжести , иногда прострелы , при повороте головы чтт-то шелкает в ухе с больной стороны . иногда бывает ощущения что меня душат , нехватает воздуха , шатать начинает , туман в глазах . тошнит . все это происходит не постоянно а приступообразно .  приступы бывают не часто , но последнее время раз в день бывает точно. 

3. ухо с больной стороны - иногда бывает чуство тяжести компа сдавленности в ухе . заложенности легкой .

4. если нажимать на затылок (у основания черепа) может что-то шелкать в нем, чуствую движения толи позвонка толи еще чего-то . при поворотах головы тоже что-то всегда шелкает не сильно . иногда ком в затылке будто , охота покрутить головой чтобы легче стало , но влево вправо вверх вниз. такое ощущение что не хватает чего-то, видимо нарушено кровообращение .   но после упражнений  обычно начинаются приступы головокружения или сдавленности в затылке и ухе .

5. также заметил начали плавать в обоих глазах прозрачные точки и волоски . это и раньше было . но сейчас как будто их стало больше в 2 раза 

все симптомы(нос шея ухо ) с одной стороны - с лева . справа нет никаких симптомов . 

вопросы 

1. нос закладывает устойчиво уже давно каждый день . может ли нос закладывать из-за хондроза шеи или это паралельная проблема ? лоры отсылают меня ничего не говоря толком - вазомоторный ринит и все . а почему он не понятно . 
слышал что якобы это компенсация из-за нарушения кровообращения. но врачи ничего толком не говорят 

2. невролгические симптомы тоже усилились . что делал на сегодня 
мрт головы . ренген пазух . разные анализы крови - все в норме 
сейчас понимаю что возможно все это из-за шеи 
что по части шеи необходимо сделать ?


----------



## La murr (4 Май 2018)

@auditor, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Не может.

Уже и в рините позвоночник виноват.


----------



## auditor (5 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, что посоветуете пройти из обследований в данной ситуации ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

ЛОР, который это лечит


----------



## auditor (5 Май 2018)

нос один из симптомов 

возможно если бы был только нос я бы не переживал особо 

но все началось одновременно с невролгическими симптомами , такое ощущение что все взаимосвязано как то 

лоров кучу прошел толку нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2018)

Снимки покажите.


----------



## auditor (5 Май 2018)

делал мрт головы и ренген пазух носа . 

на руках есть мрт головы . 
ренген пазух - описание только - пневматизация не изменена

больше нет снимков пока что . по шее пока ничего не делал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Надо.
По шее.


----------



## auditor (6 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо что именно

мрт шеи
ренген

что из этого

я еще думал может сделать еще узи сосудов шеи

добавлю. работа сидячая уже много лет . но работаю на себя то есть не напрягаюсь сильно . когда хочу отдыхаю . 

почему думаю сейчас что в шее что-то пережато :
4 года назад была проблема с шеей , были прострелы(боли) в затылке тоже слева ( где и сейчас проблема)
мучался где то пол года ,
тогда все до врачей не дошло - начал ходить по 3-4 км в день , прошла проблема. 4 года чуствовал себя прекрасно . но тогда с носом не было проблем .

сейчас после орз похоже все вернулось но уже в 2 раза сильнее


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Если по инету, то делать надо все.
Если по осмотру, то достаточно рентгенограммы и анализов.
Пока мрт и анализы..


----------



## auditor (6 Май 2018)

анализы какие именно нужны , делал очень много разных , искал причину. на что только не сдавал кровь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

ОАК с Соэ, срб, мочевая кислота, сахар.


----------



## auditor (6 Май 2018)

кроме срб все есть . 
соэ 8 ,сахар 5.2 ,мочевина 3.1 
могу скинуть скан анализов вам в лс . там еще есть лейкоцитакрная формула , там палочкоядерные нейтрофилы -7 , при норме 0-6 . кроме этого все остальное в пределах нормы

кроме этого сдавал на вич сифилис гепатиты паразитов хламидии герпес igm  - все это не найдено 
дали ссылку про герпес, тут тема , там прочитал что надо сдавать еще igg этого не делал пока


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

В норме и хорошо.
Давайте посмотрим снимки.


----------



## auditor (6 Май 2018)

еще раз уточню , сейчас надо сделать мрт шеи ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Если не делали и в шее что-то болит, то надо делать.
Рентген делали?


----------



## auditor (6 Май 2018)

ренген шеи не деалал . мрт шеи тоже не делал .

в шеи боль редко, когда бывает - стреляющая боль стрельнет и пройдет , то есть подолгу не болит ,

чаще всего ошушщение сдавлености распирания в левой части (там где шея с головой соединяется) затылка под ухом , шелкает чтото в этой же части . ощущение что пережимает что-то в шеи в этой части . если нажимать туда или сильно крутить шеей - симптомы могут усилиться . периодически головокружение накатывает по типу щаткости- приступообразно .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Синдром нижней косой мышцы головы. Почитайте.


----------



## auditor (9 Июн 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, посмотрите снимки пожалуйста , отправил Вам в лс сообщение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2018)

> на данный момент заложенность носа на втором плане (не так сильно и чаще разложено ) но беспокоит очень сильно :
> 1. давление в левом ухе - как будто что-то давит , ухо слышит вроде нормально , бывает при поаороте шеи как бужто чтото тянет в ухе ( в момент поворота ) , бывает четко шелкает чтото в ухе при повороте шеи
> бывает вообще ошушение давления во всей в левой части головы , на чаще это ухо и затылок
> 2. часто состояние дурноты - подташнивание небольшое , небольшое головокружение ,
> ...


Покажитесь ЛОРу и если он свою причину не найдет - ищите специалиста по мануальной терапии.


----------



## auditor (10 Июн 2018)

Доктор, а по снимкам там что-то видно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2018)

Остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, унковертебральный артроз. Признаки блока, скорее, патологического.
Такое вижу каждый день и без Ваших жалоб, с другими жалобами. Значит, это не главное в Вашей причине.


----------



## Irisenok06 (7 Сен 2018)

@auditor, доброго дня, вы разобрались в вашей проблеме, очень похожие симптомы?


----------



## auditor (7 Сен 2018)

Irisenok06 написал(а):


> @auditor, доброго дня, вы разобрались в вашей проблеме, очень похожие симптомы?



Добрый.

Летом получше было. Но шатало также почти каждый день . Максимум 1 2 дня без симптомов. Потом опять начинается.

С носом сейчас так то одну ноздрю заложит то другю . Но одна из них всегда дышит . 
Днем бывает что дышат обе. 
Но ночью ВСЕГДА одну закладывает . Просыпаюсь одна заложена , чаще левая . Встаю иду на прогулку до стоянки машину забрать , начинает лучше дышать .  

По ночам также ухо пищит. 

Но это все то с чем можно жить . 

А беспокоит больше всего список симптомов которые очень размыты :

- постоянно давит что-то на левое ухо , иногда снижается слух , иногда резко в нем начинается сильный писк на неск секунд , потом проходит .
- под левым ухом в шее явно что-то происходит не то , толи это позвоночник , толи мыщцы 
- постоянные ощущения подташнивания , нехваатки воздуха ,легкого головокружения 
- очень частые легкие орз без температуры - как будто всегда немного болею орз  
- начались постоянные проблемы с жкт. возможно на фоне стреса из-за постоянной болезни 
- температура тела 35.9 - 36.0 , спрашиваал у варачей никто ничего не может сказать 
- снижена общая выносливость в разы.  особенно психоэмоциональная . 
- в глазах постоянно что-то плавает , прозрачные точки линии нитки  

Диагноза нет до сих пор уже год с начала болезни . 
А началось все с тубоотита . 

То есть я чуствую что чем то болею но не понтяно что это . И к какому врачу идти тоже не понятно 

Был неск раз у лоров- нет результата никакого . 
Был один раз у неврогола - послала на снимки ренген с пробами . А затем прописала НПВС и микрорелаксант . Пока пить не стал тк болей нет и не уверен в своем диагнозе .
Я их показывал тут на форуме доктору Ступину . Он не нашел ничего криминального там .

Сейчас у меня подозрение либо на какую-то хроническую инфекцию/вирус  либо на заболевание иммунитета .

Возможно все невралогические симптомы вторичны а первично то что подавлен иммунитет . Из-за чего не понятно .

Дело в том что я из маленького города тут врачи лечат по шаблону , а если видят что случай не понятный то просто отправляют сразу к другому , никто не хочет вообще разбираться в проблеме . С медициной у нас УЖАС, даже если идешь платно.

И еще - я до этого врачей всегда стороной обходил за километр , да и не болел особо .Мне 34  Относительно успешный человек и у меня все есть и материальный достаток ,успешный бизнес. постоянно ездил по разным странам путешествовал .

Последний год все поменялось все стало трудно и тяжело ,энергии нет . постоянно болею. никуда не хожу. бизнес просел . притом еще 2-ое малолетних детей , которых надо поднимать .  близкие не понимают, думают что придуриваюсь 

Сейчас собираюсь с силами хочу ехать в Москву , хотябы нужен диагноз , нужен хороший диагност


----------



## Irisenok06 (7 Сен 2018)

auditor написал(а):


> Добрый.
> 
> Летом получше было. Но шатало также почти каждый день . Максимум 1 2 дня без симптомов. Потом опять начинается.
> 
> ...


Я переболела гайморитом в марте, по три прокола в каждую ноздри, куча антибиотиков, общая сложность два с половиной месяца, после выписки почувствовала в левой части затылка покалывание отдающее в левое надбровье, висок, по рентгену пазух чисто по кт остаточное, слова лор с этим иожно жить, отправили к неврологу, поставила остеохондроз, рентген шеи показал первую стадию остеохондроза, спондилоартроз,  ункоартроз. Боли в шеи, преимущественно слевой стороны, уходящие в затылок покалыванием, была у остеопата, на какое то время спазмы снял, со временем все по новой, появилась боль в грудине, под лопатками, невроз, нехватка воздуха, слабость периодами, плохой сон, мышцы шеи болели, казалось болит горло. Месяц назад начала принимать омега3, магний в хелатной форме плюс витамин б6 и 5htp для сна на ночь, утром б12 плюс витамин ц, препараты заказывала с айхерб. С жкт тоже начались проблемы, диета и 10 дней омез стабилизиравала более ли менее.Результат мышцы расслабились сон стал лучше. Боль в шее и чувствительность в затвлке то уходит то приходит. В данный момент мажу хондроксид акос, помогает.


----------



## auditor (7 Сен 2018)

по лор части обследовался делал ренген пазух - чисто . делал мрт головы - тоже ничего не нашли . 

осталось только эндоскопию носа сделать и кт  но есть ли смысл , 
врач лор мне прямо говорит , могу дать направление в областной центр , то есть она как бы не знает что со мной делать . ставит только вазоомоторный ринит скорее всего вегетативного характера и посылает к неврологу . невролог говорит что это из-за хондроза шеи. но хондроз у меня давно и как то раньше я с ним жил и не тужил . а откуда другие симптомы они просто ничего не могут сказать .

про лоров еще замечательная история  . вообще я был у разных лоров где-то раз 5 .

пошел в платную клинику к лору , почитал в инете предварительно про него отзывы - там было много о том что он занимается  операциями на выпрямление перегородок 

так вот он мне заявляет что мне нужно выпрямлять перегородку , и что все это из-за нее . хотя до этого обычный лор мне говорил что перегородка искревлена НЕзначительно . то есть он во мне увидел пациента с которого можно было состричь бабла на операции . и не важно что там на самом деле . 

так что осторожно с платными врачами .


----------



## Nat76cea (8 Сен 2018)

Сосуды шеи обязательно проверьте.шаткость,слабость,отек носа тоже.нашли проблему с позвоночными артериями и сонными и вен отток нарушен.


----------



## Tatarina (10 Сен 2018)

да, может быть проблема из-за заложенности носа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2018)

Tatarina написал(а):


> да, может быть проблема из-за заложенности носа


Анатомически можете объяснить?


----------



## Olegs7 (21 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анатомически можете объяснить?



Случайно нашел эту тему. Так вот мне поставили вазомоторный ринит в 2010 году. Потом за меня взялись такие коновалы как вы (диагносты никакие) и сделали калечащую операцию и подровняли носовую перегородку (до этого 30 лет с кривой как то дышал хорошо и не мешало). В итоге ничего не помогло, а стало хуже. И только потом я чудом попал на врача, который заставил проверить шею, где выявили остеохондроз . 

В течение двух последующих лет я укреплял мышцы спины+шеи (можно сказать занялся бодибилдингом) + катал бутылку с горячей водой + делал дыхательную гимнастику по Стрельниковой и о чудо, дышу обеими ноздрями свободно и чувствую запахи на тонком уровне, а не как раньше только резкие. Прошло сдавленность в районе затылка, возле носа, повысилась выносливость, а раньше после 8 часов работы за компьютером был как выжатый лимон. 

После этого я когда слышу, что лор-врач говорит, а какая связь заложенности носа и шеи, то меня просто одолевает злость. Не знаю, одни маты просто хочется написать. Они ошиблись с выбором профессии мое мнение. Всем здоровья и свободного дыхания! Не отчаивайтесь, если врач разводит руками, это ОН не знает как лечить, а не вы неизлечимы.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (22 Окт 2018)

@Olegs7, аплодирую стоя!! 
среди прочих проблем есть заложенность носа, которая проходит при определенных положениях головы, связь с шеей стопудово присутствует


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

@Брюнетка88, возникает заложенность когда?
Проходит при каких положениях головы?


----------



## auditor (22 Окт 2018)

у меня заложенность 100 % сосудистого характера . я не медик но  как я это понимаю - где то пережимается что-то в шее , идет сосудистая реакция - расширение сосудов отсюда заложенность .

может совпадение но обратил внимание если делать упражнения как на картинке  то через некоторое время нос начинает дышать лучше на стороне где вытягивал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2018)

Он потому так и называется, вазомоторный ринит, когда нарушается вегетативная рефлекторная реакция рецепторов в носу и носоглотке на вдох и выдох воздуха.
Тут важна сама реакция и она не зависит от состояния позвоночника.
Но любое успокоение вегетативной нервной системы решает проблемы носа.
А любое лфк, эмоциональное успокоение - влияет на ВНС.

Это как подумал о хорошем-сердце успокаивается.
Подумал о плохом-ускоряется.
Подумал о красивой-ускоряется и отекает...


----------



## Брюнетка88 (27 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> @Брюнетка88, возникает заложенность когда?
> Проходит при каких положениях головы?


Проходит в состоянии лежа на спине, голова повернута примерно на 45градусов влево/вправо, и в зависимости от этого откладывает соответствующую ноздрю, прям мгновенно, как щелчок какой-то в носу. Стоит сесть или встать -все возвращается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2018)

Брюнетка88 написал(а):


> Проходит в состоянии лежа на спине, голова повернута примерно на 45 градусов влево/вправо, и в зависимости от этого откладывает соответствующую ноздрю...


То есть отек от вазомоторного ринита.


----------



## горошек (27 Окт 2018)

Любой, даже самый классический простудный насморк с заложенностью, зависит от положения головы. Всем известно, что когда лежишь, закладывает больше или только, в зависимости от степени выраженности отёка, ту ноздрю, на каком боку лежите. И лёжа заложенность тоже всегда больше. Даже у людей с абсолютно здоровой шеей, ну, если такие бывают.


----------



## Брюнетка88 (1 Ноя 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> Всем известно, что когда лежишь, закладывает больше или только, в зависимости от степени выраженности отёка, ту ноздрю, на каком боку лежите.


у меня наоборот, поворот головы влево-откладывает левую. и вообще, лежа облегчаются все симптомы))


----------



## Nikis88 (28 Фев 2019)

@auditor, добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста, вы победили свою проблему? У меня симптомы очень сильно схожи с вашими, так же закладывает/отекает отдну ноздрю справа, боли под лопаткой справа, головокружения, много мушек перед глаза (их стало намного больше после появления этой проблемы), а так же рези в глазах, краснота, независимо от того работаю я за компьютером или отдыхаю.
Врачи поставили диагноз дорсопатия шейного отдела, назначили массаж, физиопроцедуры + таблетки Танакан и Цитофлавин, все пью и делаю, но результата практически нет. Я тоже был у лора, мне поставили вазомоторный ренит и искревление перегородки, но сказали что с моей проблемой это не связано. Окулисты тоже говорят, что все нормально. Уже не знаю к кому обратиться.


----------



## auditor (28 Фев 2019)

@Nikis88, полностью не решил .

С носом стало получше . Днем нос дышит обе ноздри сейчас .

Мушки остались так и не знаю что делать с ними . По головокружению тоже то хуже то лучше .
У меня так - если все ровно и спокойно без стресов то более менее нормально я живу.
Если стресы , то все симптомы возвращаются .
Но у меня жизнь вообще была полна стресов , я был довольно активный - как говорят брал от жизни все . теперь так не могу (

По носу - мне помогло -
1. гимнастика стрельниковой или другая дыхательная гимнастика посмотрите в инете есть именно для вазомоторного ринита . Если регулярно делать месяц как минимум  то почувствуете улучшения.

2. я полностью отказался от алкоголя - раньше любил пиво раз в неделю две с друзьями . теперь вообще не пью .
и стал больше тренироваться . стараюсь ежедневно отжиматься 100 раз за неск подходов   .и больше ходить пешком .

также постоянно делаю упражнения на статику шеи . как на картинке выше .

с шеей проблема есть и не решилась , то хуже то получше . мрт шеи и узи так и не делал а надо . тк пока решил пока взять паузу с врачами . когда обострения то бывает и головокружения резкие , но паники уже меньше стало как то привык .


----------



## ferz13626 (23 Окт 2019)

@auditor, добрый день! Многое из того что есть у Вас и пережил и я. Боли в шее, онемение лица, головные боли,шаткость при походке,слабость в ногах. Много чего. Я тут даже пост создавал. Если все анализы и МРТ нормальные, то это нервишки и спазм мышц шеи. Надо успокоиться, попить по назначению врача антидеприссанты или транквилизаторы ( смотря что пропишут).,делать каждый вечер гимнастику, а лучше еще и по утрам. Особое внимание на растяжку мышц шеи и купить апликатор кузнецова для шеи и спины. У меня уже год все эти симптомы и в том числе заложенность носа. Как будто слизистая высохла и не чувствуешь полность (остро)запахи. Не дышит в основном правая ноздря и чувствуется тяжесть в переносице. Помогает упражнения на растяжку всех мышц тела и шеи и полежать 20-30 минут на апликаторе и потом нос начинает дышать какое то время. Если надо, то в личку могу скинуть упражнения, которые мне помогают. Естественно я еще что-то свое добавил.Нужно искать те упражнения которые помогают и убирать те после которых становится хуже. И нужно найти не мануальщика, как многие здесь пишут, а остеопата. Я ходил к одному. По рекомендации знакомых естественно и в инете отзывы были хорошие. Рискнул. После 4-го сеанса стало лучше. Он мышцы специальными упражнениями мне растягивал, косточками где-то похрустел. Как он говорит: «Я сейчас твой организм разбираю, а он потом сам восстанавливается так как ему надо». После остеопата сильные боли прошли в мышцах , но не совсем. Надо самому продолжать делать гимнастику и нервишки привести в порядок . Психосоматика будь она не ладна.


----------



## Niks44 (23 Окт 2019)

@ferz13626, скиньте мне упражнения если можно


----------



## Molly-moon1 (19 Апр 2021)

@ferz13626, добрый день, скиньте мне пожалуйста тоже упражнения, такая же проблема


----------



## Akkord (23 Ноя 2021)

@auditor, привет, как самочувствие? Причину хвори установили?


----------

